
Productivity of New PhDs in Economics: The High Non-Success of the Successful - wslh
https://www.aeaweb.org/articles?id=10.1257/jep.28.3.205
======
viburnum
They found that MIT, Harvard, and Princeton grads publish the most. Those are
the most fashionable departments so this is not surprising. I think they
proved that the top 30 rankings they are benchmarking against doesn’t conform
to prejudices within the profession.

